# Gas problems



## 90maxima (Oct 20, 2005)

Hey everyone, whats good? 

I have a k&n cold air intake in my car as it is, new tires... everything else is stock, my tires are good, same with the intake, but for some odd reason my gas just gets sucked down, my car is automatic i know thats a reason for one, and having an intake is another problem but shouldnt that be helping? I guess not if I do not have a good exhaust? What would you guys do for your next step in upgrading your car for performance and helping with gas, a new exhaust kit? I'm thinking about adding that when I get my next paycheck.

Thanks for the help!

P.S. Would shocks be a good addition after the exhaust?


----------



## 90maxima (Oct 20, 2005)

so yea can anyone help?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

you should be doing maintenance, not mods.

check o2 sensors, EGR, IACV, etc..
give the engine internals a good cleaning and then see what happens.


----------



## 90maxima (Oct 20, 2005)

I just got a tune up on it, the only real main problem they said was my tie rods were loose or something of that sort, is that a problem and could that be a gas related issue?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

no.. that's steering/suspension.

a tuneup will help, but the o2 sensors can fail on these cars and never throw a code. they need to be monitored for proper function, or replaced. (it's cheaper to replace them than it is to pay a mechanic to hook it up to a dyno w/ A/F meter on it and have them monitor it.)

if you haven't replaced the sensor in 85k miles, then it's time to replace.

also, keep your foot out of the gas. when I put on my intake, my gas mileage went to crap cause I was always stuffing my foot in it to hear the noise.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

exhaust leak in the y-pipe can also screw up your mileage


----------

